# LED bulb specs. - need help



## CanadaMoe (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
Thought I'd (maybe) give LEDs a try. Been looking around and found this spec.
Fixtures has 36 bulbs (LEDs)
Power = 56 mW / bulb
Luminous Intensity = 6LM / bulb

No temperature given on the bulbs.
Are all LED standard temp.?

Does anyone know what does this translate to in terms wattage, overall brightness of the lamp?

More importantly how do these specs. affect growing plants?

TIA
Moe


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

56mW per led is pretty low. Unless I'm mistaken, depending on the led you should be looking for between 350-2000 mW per led.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

CanadaMoe said:


> Hello Everyone,
> No temperature given on the bulbs.
> Are all LED standard temp.?
> 
> Does anyone know what does this translate to in terms wattage, overall brightness of the lamp?


No LED`s come in lots off different light temperatures - basically only limited by your imagination.

You would need to check with the supplier on the effiency, intensity and light angle to know for sure. If they will tell you what the supplier and part number of the LEDs are, you can normally find a spec sheet for the part online.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're looking for LED's for your freshwater tank, but in saltwater most of the LED's are running anywhere from 3 watts to 5 watts per. Meaning if it's a 36 star setup, you'll be looking at 108w~180w. As for color, most of the newer LED's run anywhere from 3600k up to 22,000k or so depending on what company you get. Also you can get multi chip LED's that have a few different spectrums on them.

Check out the saltwater section of the forums and you'll see alot of people with different led setups and you can go from there.

Or just go with a saltwater setup


----------

